# My R33 GTR



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi, thought I would share some pics of my R33 GTR which I acquired last week. It is a 1997 Middlehurst 500R Spec in Red. It has 47,000 miles and is in overall excellent condition. Got to admit that I am really pleased with the car.
Richie


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Stunning combination of wheels and colour


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

Mookistar said:


> Stunning combination of wheels and colour


Agree with mike on this one she looks lovely


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

pwpro said:


> Agree with mike on this one she looks lovely


Thanks Fellas. I was lucky to find this one. My old R33 was scrapped a few weeks ago. Rod Bell and Steve at RB Motors had just recommissioned this one for a customer who had dry stored it for the past 5 years and was looking to sell it. They put me in contact with the owner and the rest is history.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Now that is stunning mate..... Love the wheels. Very nice.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

DINGER B said:


> Now that is stunning mate..... Love the wheels. Very nice.


Thanks, they're 18" Nismo LMGT Alloys. Think they've been on the car 16 years and are almost like new. Testimony to how well the 2 previous owners have looked after the car.


----------



## r32r33r34r35 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's stunning. Plus you have the xenons


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

She has got a very good shine to her, nice wheel combo as well. Loose the front fog lights tho!


----------



## ROMGTR (May 21, 2012)

Very nice like the colour,wheels the hole package


----------



## Skeeed3r (Nov 14, 2011)

looks nice


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

That looks lovely!


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

drewzer said:


> She has got a very good shine to her, nice wheel combo as well. Loose the front fog lights tho!


Thanks, paintwork is all original, car had just been washed but not polished. The car has been garaged all its life. Yes I think your right and will remove the front fogs.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Nice, hope you keep her that way, not many rust free GTR's in this country any more

What's your plans of her?



Richie3164 said:


> Thanks, paintwork is all original, car had just been washed but not polished. The car has been garaged all its life. Yes I think your right and will remove the front fogs.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

drewzer said:


> Nice, hope you keep her that way, not many rust free GTR's in this country any more
> 
> What's your plans of her?


Thanks, yes I intend to take good care of her. She is a rare car and was modified from new at Middlehurst. She has HKS 2510 Turbos, HKS 256 Camshaft, HKS 550 Injectors, HKS Intercooler, HKS Engine Oil Coolers, HKS Quickshift, AP Racing Front Disc Kit, HKS Torque Split Controller, Nismo Wheels and Quantum adjustable shocks etc. She was mapped by Rod Bell when he was originally at Middlehurst and has been fettled regularly by him since then to this day.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow a very special car then, get more pic's up when you get a chance


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

Very clean. I nearly had to do a double take as I thought it was mine lol  Mine has LMGT3's though.

Lovely motor :thumbsup:


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

What BHP you running at the moment mate.... What power you hope to get out of it in the end...??


----------



## scott240 (Jan 8, 2006)

Looks great!


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

DINGER B said:


> What BHP you running at the moment mate.... What power you hope to get out of it in the end...??


Looking at the spec I'm guessing circa 500Bhp, I've not had it on a dyno yet. I have no plans to increase that at the moment. Just intend taking good care of it and keeping it in the condition it is now, but may tidy the engine bay up a bit.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Very nice.. i also have a 1997 Middlehurst 600R Sweet.. looks great.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

looks stunning mate... 

glad your being careful not to going to far with the "power" bug. you can ruin them really quickly that way.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

nick the tubman said:


> looks stunning mate...
> 
> glad your being careful not to going to far with the "power" bug. you can ruin them really quickly that way.


Thanks,

Yes I've already learned that lesson to my cost. My previous R33 GTR was broken a few years back whilst being mapped at The Racing Line in Halifax. I sued them and won my case. They conveniently dissolved the company. They now trade under the name TRL Developments from the same premises with the same Tuner Matt Horner, however in law are now a separate company. Funny how their website says since they opened their doors in 2004, when TRL was only formed in 2011. Lucky enough I was recently awarded some compensation from my credit card company which I had used to pay for the mapping and rebuild of my engine.


----------



## Kango_V (Jun 24, 2005)

I agree with around the 500-660 bhp mark. I prefer to go the Mines route and make an incredibly responsive engine. In some ways though, that is harder to achiev than just power numbers.


----------



## MaxGTRR35 (Dec 27, 2013)

The R33 was what seriously got my addiction started with GTRs, I tried a few others (Evo 8, M3 E46) but had to get another GTR... ended up with a 2010 R35 and couldn't be happier.

All the best with the R33 it is a mighty car!!!


----------



## Leops33 (Jan 25, 2012)

red is beauty on a 33, too much grey on road ...


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning. Looking 33:thumbsup:


----------



## chuckle2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

stunning:chuckle:


----------



## novakp (Jun 18, 2014)

Ready to sell? :chuckle::chuckle: let me know I am desperate for nice r33...


----------



## SiR_GTR (Jul 28, 2014)

That is really nice. Looks pristine.


----------



## TerminalDosage (Jul 25, 2014)

I was never a fan of red but seeing your car with those wheels has changed my mind. Looks really nice.


----------



## Armchair face (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Now For Sale*

Thanks for the comments,
Had the car 12 months now and only driven it a handful of times due to other commitments. I have decided to sell it and thought I would let the members here know first before I advertise it elsewhere.
I'm looking for offers in the region of £12,500.
If anyone is interested please pm me for full spec and further photos.
Regards,
Richie


----------



## Saifskyline (May 19, 2013)

Stunning example, love the wheels! Lmgt1's are unbeatable!! Good luck with the sale


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

beauty!


----------



## Armchair face (Jul 27, 2014)

*gtr*

lovely car goodluck with the sale


----------



## Initialdan (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm sure it won't hang around long! Good luck with sale


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Best place to advertise*

Thanks for the comments:
Not sure where to advertise it, used ebay and autotrader over the years with varied success. Anyone sold their car via Pistonheads or anywhere else. Views positive and negative would be appreciated.


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

*R33 For Sale*

Car now advertised on Ebay, Item number 231351707233. My I.T skills are not the best so can't paste a link. Maybe one of the members would be kind enough to do this for me.
Richie


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R | eBay

There you go


----------



## Richie3164 (Feb 16, 2007)

Jags said:


> Nissan Skyline R33 GT-R | eBay
> 
> There you go


Thanks Jags much appreciated,
Richie


----------



## Vladikar (Mar 17, 2014)

Love that front end pic!


----------

